# Livery needed - Ribble Valley Area



## Cockles (7 December 2013)

Hi can anyone help me find a livery yard in the Clitheroe / Ribble Valley area? 

I don't mind in terms of facilities as I normally like to hack out - the yard just needs to be near my home.

Any help would be greatly received.


----------



## quirky (7 December 2013)

Carrside Equestrian at Chipping?
Northcote Manor?
Osbaldeston?
There's one at Sabden, name escapes me.


----------



## dollymix (8 December 2013)

There are two great yards in a Bolton-by-Bowland. I am a livery on one and have previously been on the other. Both are great. PM me if you want their numbers


----------



## McCauley (12 December 2013)

Have you had a look on Livery List?


----------

